
Free Speech Is Killing Us - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/04/opinion/sunday/free-speech-social-media-violence.html
======
whenchamenia
A publication, whose right to exist is literally and authoritively the 1st
amendment, is arguing against it. Wtf NYT, wtf.

------
Gereema
The libs really do want to take our freedom

